# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  "Uncle John's Bathroom Reader"...

## Jace

I recently picked up a copy of "Uncle John's Certified Organic Bathroom Reader" and one chapter (pages 176-180 called *The Frog in the Mineshaft*) talks about the need to be aware of what is happening to frogs around the world and what it means when they become threatened.  In general, this is a very readable book for anyone who wants interesting, funny, facts on perhaps being a little "green", but any book or article that mentions the biodiversity and natural value of frogs deserves a mention.  Check it out if you get the chance.

----------

